# Where are all the Freshwater nano fish at??



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Is there a shortage in the world of nano fish?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

what do you mean by nano fish?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Pretty much small size fish that never gets big like Rasboras.

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/freshwater-beginners/115103-nano-fish.html


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

That list includes cardinal tetras, white clouds, and CPDs. Those are not hard to find.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

BA Vaughan has some gorgeous gold tetras right now on sale. I picked up a school on Tuesday. 2.99 for 3 fish!

But i am with you, unique small schooling fish are hard to find!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

My most favourite nano fish is Boraras brigittae. A few months ago, they were still randomly available from some fish stores. But now, they seem to have vanished without a trace.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Same!! I had bought 26 of those little guys, some died, some were sold, some were traded, and now i have 4 left... Should i had known how hard they are to get now, I would've just kept them all. 

The only Raspora that seems still available in the market are the Harlequin Rasboras. Even those ones are starting to disappear as well. 

I've been calling every LFS for the last few month every week to check and see if they've received a batch of rasboras, but I've been told they keep sending in their orders for them but never get any.

The last known batch of rasboras that came in recently were the Chili Rasboras (Boraras brigittae) at Aquatic Kingdom about a month ago, but upon their arrival they were all in horrible condition and eventually all died.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

I have tanks with CPD's that I eventually intend to breed, at least that's what I keep telling myself.. lol. Also have a couple tanks of Endlers, and in my main community tank I have neon and cardinal tetras, although given time, cardinals don't stay that small.. I have some that are close to 2" long


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

WOW. just googled the boraras brigittae. What a stunning little fish!


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

arent the male CPD sort of aggressive towards each other? Probably best to have them in a larger size tank, or so i read.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

I had read that. apparently one of the tricks is to break up the sightlines.

I have mine in a 10 gallon tank witha piece of drift wood covered on Java moss in the bottom which seems to help. To be honest they are somewhat skittish fish so they're not on "display" very often, although they do seem to come out more since I added the endlers to the tank


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

aren't they?? 

Too bad they are extremely difficult to get...last time i had to drive 45 min to Scarborough to get them and 45 min back...ugh


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

manhtu said:


> aren't they??
> 
> Too bad they are extremely difficult to get...last time i had to drive 45 min to Scarborough to get them and 45 min back...ugh


Yes. I once went to a BA's that had them on sale only to find out that someone had come in the morning the sale began and bought the tank of them. the first batch I had didn't survive, hence the reson for putting this second batch ina bigger tank and I am more careful to maintain it ( it's one f my basement tanks) Soon I have to find a way to single them out and determine m/f


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I raise Aspidoras albater which is a rare find in Canada. They stay small and slim at about 1-1/2" long. Much hardier than dwarf corys.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I bought my Aspidoras from Bwhiskered, who raises them at his home, and have to agree that they do stay small and are very beautifull and friendly, and are about the same size or smaller than my ottos. A group of 4 - 6 is nice to have, for bottom dwellers, and i can confirm that they have never gone after my rcs, which i had babies of and are growing (however, if i had expensive shrimps that costed over 10$/each, i personnaly may not try it).


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

would they be a good replacement for plecos? I have about 4 plecos in my 10gal and they are getting too big for the tank.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Jaysan and I went to BA in Mississauga to pick up some Lamb Chop Rasboras they blend in so well with the Chili i have in my tank and they started to school with each other. Next i want to get a few spotted rasboras...any leads?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

manhtu said:


> would they be a good replacement for plecos? I have about 4 plecos in my 10gal and they are getting too big for the tank.


What would be a good replacement to plecos?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

zfarsh said:


> What would be a good replacement to plecos?


Sorry i meant Aspidoras albater. Are they a good alternatice for plecos?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Manhtu,

Aspidoras are similar to corydoras, in that they bottom feeders, but they are NOT alga feeders. I have 6 of them in my 10 gallon planted tank, along with 3x Otto, and RCS / Amanos / Apixi Snails / MTS. I will try to post some pictures of the aspidoras when i get a chance. You can treat them like a dwarf corydoras for all purposes, and i personnaly dont even have a heater. At feeding them, they come out of hidding, or when they feel like cudling each other, and are active, otherwise they like to hide / sleep alot too, but the food trick works in seconds or minutes when i want to see most of them, as there is alot of hidding spot in my tank . 

I find fish like rasboras / wcmm give even more life to the tank, as those type of fish are always present and active, and stay in the middle / top part of the tank.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

solarz said:


> That list includes cardinal tetras, white clouds, and CPDs. Those are not hard to find.


fyi for those of you that,like me originally, think of cardinal tetras as those little slivers of fish that yiu usually see for sale intanks, they can get surprisingly large, at least compared to the size most people think. true, they're never going to harrass and stress your oscar or jack dempsey, but just thought i'd mention it. here are a couple of pictures of some of them in my planted tank that i've had for a while. sorry if they're a little blurry, taken with my phone and i still haven't trained them to pose. the first poc is the size of it in the bbackgtound behind a boemani rainbow thats probably 3+ inches long (the rainbow, not the cardinal) and the fish flashing by in the other pic are large congoss (tried to get them with other fish for reference)


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

anyone have those boraras brigittae? 
those are some sweet fish... id buy ALOT if anyone has!!!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Holy cow! They are pretty big!!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

been looking for boraras brigittae, been calling up every LFS for the last few months and nothing...still trying


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Newobsession said:


> fyi for those of you that,like me originally, think of cardinal tetras as those little slivers of fish that yiu usually see for sale intanks, they can get surprisingly large, at least compared to the size most people think. true, they're never going to harrass and stress your oscar or jack dempsey, but just thought i'd mention it. here are a couple of pictures of some of them in my planted tank that i've had for a while. sorry if they're a little blurry, taken with my phone and i still haven't trained them to pose. the first poc is the size of it in the bbackgtound behind a boemani rainbow thats probably 3+ inches long (the rainbow, not the cardinal) and the fish flashing by in the other pic are large congoss (tried to get them with other fish for reference)


Yes, cardinal tetras can grow to 2.5". I have quite a few of those in my tank.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31997&page=3


----------



## kirby (Oct 26, 2012)

Dang, I just googled the boraras brigittae as well and they are stunning! If any one know where to pick these up let us know!


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

so does anyone have boraras brigittae or know where to get em??


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

I've always had really good luck with Menagerie. They always seem to have the not so common 'nano' fish, and usually something that is quite unique. 

I've picked up a couple of different fish that I rarely see at other stores from them, and they've been really good. I've picked up Kubotai Rasboras, which are really nice little fish with an amazing green colour, and recently Scarlet Badis, which are my favourite small fish. They were the only location in the GTA that had them in stock.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

diagnosis said:


> I've always had really good luck with Menagerie. They always seem to have the not so common 'nano' fish, and usually something that is quite unique.
> 
> I've picked up a couple of different fish that I rarely see at other stores from them, and they've been really good. I've picked up Kubotai Rasboras, which are really nice little fish with an amazing green colour, and recently Scarlet Badis, which are my favourite small fish. They were the only location in the GTA that had them in stock.


thx for the info, ill be sure to check em out!


----------



## Playing God (Dec 13, 2012)

macKRAZY said:


> so does anyone have boraras brigittae or know where to get em??


Ditto!!! Anyone know their max size? What a stunning fish if it makes it past 1.5"!!


----------

